# Anne McCaffrey, 1926-2011



## chopper (Nov 22, 2011)

Now being reported via Tor.com

http://www.tor.com/blogs/2011/11/anne-mccaffrey-in-remembrance

Very sad news.


----------



## Pyan (Nov 22, 2011)

Very sad news. So many people got their first taste of fantasy from the Dragonrider books, and she created some of the truly memorable female main characters in the genre - Lessa, Killashandra, the Rowan. 

_Slán agus beannacht leat_,Áine.


----------



## hopewrites (Nov 22, 2011)

:'( that is sad. To this day Roberton is my fantasy crush.


----------



## Talysia (Nov 22, 2011)

Such sad news.  _The White Dragon_ was one of my first forays into fantasy, and I went on to read just about all of the Pern books, as well as a good part of Anne's other series.  Rest in peace.


----------



## mosaix (Nov 22, 2011)

Sad news indeed.


----------



## Timba (Nov 22, 2011)

The dragon host is sounding a mighty trumpeting, one of the great dragons has moved on.


----------



## Parson (Nov 23, 2011)

Sad, very sad. One of the all time greats has passed this vale of tears. May she ride up on the wings of a dragon, resonating to all that's good like perfect crystal.


----------



## Perpetual Man (Nov 23, 2011)

When I was younger and there was less fantasy/SF around, my friends gave me an Anne MCaffrey book to read. Everyone seemed to love them, but I struggled, and ended up giving up, so I never became a fan.

But upon hearing of her death last night I was still saddened and it occurred to me that although I have never read anything by her (although I tried again twice and could never get into it), I knew who she was, what books she had written, and I seem to know a lot more about her work than I would of many other writers I had not read.

Surely for any writer, to have their work permeate so much into the minds of people who have not read their work is a tribute indeed.

She is one of the rare cases where I could not mesh myself with her style, but can truly appreciate the body of work and how much it is appreciated by her fans around the world.

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Boneman (Nov 23, 2011)

I read the Pern series from start to finish and back again - don't think anyone has done dragons better. You can dip into any of them as a complete book, and always be awed by her storytelling. And the Crystal Singer series was brilliant. A wonderful woman, who will be sadly missed - RIP.


----------



## DrMclony (Nov 23, 2011)

This is terribly sad news. RIP Anne McCaffrey. You will be sorely missed.


----------



## Purdy Bear (Nov 24, 2011)

I loved her books, especially the Dragons of Pern series.  My mother, who passed away years ago loved the Crystal Singer series as we both had an interest in geology /stones/gems.

If I could be a writer I would wish to be loved as much as Anne.

I will miss her writing, fortunately for me Iv not read her recent works so Iv got a few left to read.  Iv even read one of her books set in the horse racing field - sorry I cant remember the name of it.

Im sure where ever she is, there will be dragons, and crystal singers galore.  Well done Anne, have a blast!


----------



## Rosemary (Nov 24, 2011)

So very sad.  A brilliant author and her stories were a delight to read.

Rest in peace, Anne.


----------



## dask (Nov 24, 2011)

Again this great literary edifice we put so much of our time and energy into seems to be falling apart brick by foundational brick. How does one go about replacing the irreplaceable? Can sf survive the onslaught of time? Sometimes, like now, it doesn't seem so. Sad news is so easy to absorb, so hard to take.


----------



## ragtagblues (Nov 24, 2011)

Sad, sad news. No words strong enough to describe the joy her books have given me over the years, the smiles and tears of great story telling, her books will live on and the worlds she created will continue to grow in the imaginations of all. 

R.I.P Anne McCaffrey you have 'impressed' me time and time again.

So sad . . . .


----------



## Contrary Mary (Nov 24, 2011)

Sad news. Another great Sf wirter has left us.  But, she has also left us her works, to enjoyed for many future generations.


----------



## AE35Unit (Nov 25, 2011)

RIP Dragon Lady!


----------



## Ian Whates (Nov 25, 2011)

I met Anne once, in 2005 at Worldcon in Glasgow. She was frail then, using a motorised wheelchair part of the time. I was a nobody, without anything significant published, but she still had the time to chat and to listen. I know other writers she personally encouraged significantly when they were starting out. A magnanimous lady.

As for her writing, she is admired and loved by many and seriously underestimated by others. The Talents of Earth / Tower and the Hive series, Doona, Petaybee, the Catteni Sequence, and of course Pern... they are all great, and _Dragonrider_ is a book that will live with me forever. 

RIP, Anne McCaffrey.


----------



## biodroid (Nov 28, 2011)

Never read any of her books, but sad to see someone influential pass on.


----------



## Rodders (Nov 28, 2011)

I never really got into her books in a big way, but i did enjoy the Sassinak and Rowan series. RIP Anne.


----------



## StormFeather (Aug 3, 2012)

Am very late to come to this thread - somehow I missed it at the time.

So sad, but she lived a full life, with an amazing capacity for stories.  I read Dragonflight when I was 10, sparking a life-long love of all things dragon related.  I have read many of her books many times over, loving every series.  

I have also just been on her website and read the Eulogy from her son - bought tears to my eyes.  It was also a wee bit emotional to read down the page and see that only a couple of weeks before her death she was still responding to queries of fans.

http://www.pernhome.com/aim/


She will live on in the imaginations of many, and I'm sure will continue to inspire future generations.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 6, 2012)

Wow, I missed it, too! Thanks, SF.


----------

